# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Flame Gulping Engine

## presence

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=VdW1DFyq-2k

Flame Licker

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkaz9rDJWQ4

Twin Flame Licker

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nyljh...eature=related

Flame Licker Model Car

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5m1k...eature=related

oh and check this out... a little stirling that runs on the heat from the palm of your hand:

http://www.stirlingengine.com/product/78



> For the MM-7: This engine will run indefinitely on the heat from your warm hand.

----------

